# Just ordered a new p



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i just ordered a ruby red spilo. theres not that much info about them at all online. If anyone knows anything about them or even better owns one, can you give me some info on them. i oringinally preordered a piraya but changed my mind last minute bcuz i just couldnt stop looking at the pics of the ruby reds. i hope i made a good decision.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't own one,but I almost did. I wanted the one that Aquascape has shown in the pic at there website. But, was to late and a fellow pfury member has it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The scientific name is Serrasalmus sanchezi. You will find plenty if you google this name. Opefe has a lot on them too. They max about 6" making them ideal for smaller tanks. Pretty much general serrasalmus care.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that spilo isnt a sanchezi sorry bro but there is info on opefe about them anyways. Sorry again Gerrad the fish is doing great though. to the OP any questions you have post up and someone will answer just try to be a little more specific. theres a picture thread i started awhile ago incase you wanna look in there too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's right... that spilo isn't a sanchezi.

It's a Serrasalmus spilopleura.
They're beautiful!
I've thought many times about getting a ruby red.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> that spilo isnt a sanchezi sorry bro but there is info on opefe about them anyways. Sorry again Gerrad the fish is doing great though. to the OP any questions you have post up and someone will answer just try to be a little more specific. theres a picture thread i started awhile ago incase you wanna look in there too.


Ok your right. Makes sense more now as i was thinking you fell in love with a sanchezi over a piraya. I was thinking this was sanchezi, but sanchezi's commonly called red spilo. Yet another reason why common names suck. These i beleive are TRUE S. spilo., while other gold piranhas are actually maculatus, but that whole thing is scientifically messed. Like sanchezi, i dont think these guys get big and do have similar care requirements as other serras


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> That's right... that spilo isn't a sanchezi.
> 
> It's a Serrasalmus spilopleura.
> They're beautiful!
> *I've thought many times about getting a ruby red.*


DO IT! DO IT NOW!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Now WOULD be the time, my 50 gallon is sitting right in front of me cycling...









I could get a ruby red for cheaper than I'm going to get my 50 exodons...

But damn man... I just can't resist those exos!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

do it Pman do it for the team get the ruby RED!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

This is one time I'll say get the Exos.
They are killer in a lightly planted tank.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

hey AS, whats ur rubys behavior like. does it hide alot or is it active?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

swims all the time. runs laps at night but when my cat passes the front of the tank it tries to bite it. took some time to come out of the shell but its the best serra i have had behavior wise. every night it swims laps but day to day it varies generally aggressive though. does like to hide but will come out when it sees me. doesnt beg for food either just seems friendly and angry.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

definitley get the ruby red, there is no comparicent


----------

